# Are you ready for turkey season?



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Helping my sister - in-law move into the new house today and pulled into the driveway and these guys are out feeding.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

all i see in that pic are a few holiday dinners

wish my yard looked like that


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Yep, It's always frustrating every season, we are always up in the hills chasing turkeys and these wild birds come by the house daily strutting their stuff. We just don't hunt them, more fun to watch than it is to fill your tag.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Ruger! I think they have already shed their feathers down here... I just killed a scorpion tonight.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

When I load my shotgun, I'll be ready. Got about 2 1/2 months to wait, though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pic !!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am ready. But we still have a pretty long wait.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of them in the valley but none real close to my place.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I heard a gang of them early this morning right across the road.

I don't think about it much this time of year, because things will change when they need their own space.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Kansas is changing the opening day of turkey season and its a big pain. They have pushed it back a couple weeks. Means the ticks, mosquitos and poison ivy are worse when I finally get a chance at these sneaky turkeys


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I just discovered the joy of turkey calling a few years ago but, I was hooked instantly. I really start to get the itch this time of year.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool pic Wayne. Those birds have been eating well !


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Season opens 3/19 here. Just hoping it stays cool for awhile so the long beards don't get all hened up

before the season starts.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Your sister is one lucky lady...that is some beautiful scenery. The turkeys are great also!!

Larry


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks lke a great place for some callin practice!! Ready fo rit to stat here April 6th I believe. I alrady got this years calls set aside and ready to talk some sweet music. Hoping Dad gets a Big Old Tom this year.


----------

